
Contributors Summit – The Go Blog - EddieRingle
https://blog.golang.org/contributors-summit
======
EddieRingle

        To make critical fixes to packages in the standard
        library, one must wait 6 months for a new version
        of Go to ship (or a point release has to be shipped
        in the case of security issues, which drains
        team resources).
    

I realize the article suggests breaking more functionality out into external
projects to get around this, but I'll also advocate for a shorter release
cycle. 6 weeks makes more sense than 6 months, IMO. I'd be curious to hear
arguments for the long cycles though, as so far I haven't been convinced.

